# my first engine bay detail



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi all, well today i had ago at detailing the engine bay on my girl friends BMW E36 M3 EVO GTII

I don't have any before and it wasn't hugely dirty but it still needed a good scrub down.

I wrap all electrics on cling film then got to work with the AG engine cleaner and a couple of brushes, i then finished it with AG vynal and rubber care on a MF cloth

and tips on where i could improve would be great





































Paul


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

Looks good paul.
Maybe try some aerospace protectant as well.


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks really good :thumb:

I am liking the carbon fibre intake (or is it a shrouded filter?)


----------



## jamie_pyrite (Feb 5, 2008)

The carbon filter looks great!

Good job too


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

looks really good mate


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks a million dollars!


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks guys, i think i'm gonna have a go at doing my car this afternoon


----------



## Will1983 (Mar 12, 2008)

hi im planning on doing this next weekend as the AG stuff is on 3 for 2 at halfords.

quick couple of questions, the Vinyl and Rubber Care stuff only goes on the hoses and plastics right?
also what do you use on the painted parts of the engine bay, normal bodywork wax?

cheers Will


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Will1983 said:


> , the Vinyl and Rubber Care stuff only goes on the hoses and plastics right?
> also what do you use on the painted parts of the engine bay, normal bodywork wax?
> 
> cheers Will


I've got an AG dvd from ebay, and it says on there to spray AG V&RC everywhere under the bonnet when its still wet - so on plastic rubber, painted surfaces - everything really, then just close the bonnet and let it dry.

As as aside they also say to wipe over the door shuts with V&RC rather than SRP so it obvioulsy has some protective properties on paintwork.


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

looks awesome!


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

Your girlfriend has a M3 EVO!!!.. Get a ring on her finger quick!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

paul46rider said:


> thanks guys, i think i'm gonna have a go at doing my car this afternoon


I had to laugh at this, always best to practice on someone elses car first, even if it costs a small fortune :thumb:

Top job, very tidy.


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

well mines a e46 m3 so either way it was being tested on one of ours, and she wanted hers done for a show


----------

